
Designed for Microsoft Windows - pius
http://www.paulgraham.com/designedforwindows.html
======
patrickg-zill
I suppose you are aware of the Fry's story, where a guy goes into a local
Fry's store, picks up a Philips brand nose hair trimmer that they have at the
checkout, and asks if it is compatible with Windows XP?

The clerk picks it up, no doubt scanning for the sticker or a printed logo,
then hands it back and shrugs his shoulders.

------
aneesh
That's a pretty low blow. I expected better from pg, especially after the
disagreement hierarchy essay. Go ahead and criticize Windows if you want, but
do so in an intelligent manner.

~~~
astine
I agree. While I don't like Windows very much, I'd expect a criticism to at
least be mature, or clever even.

However, those stickers are annoying though and should be dealt with
accordingly. Perhaps if we all mail the stickers to BG's private residence in
Redmond (or wherever) along with notes asking that they not be included
anymore?

~~~
pmorici
Novell has had a solution to the Windows sticker dilemma for a while now,
recycle!

<http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/decalkit.html>

~~~
juanpablo
Ubuntu should come with a couple of those.

------
edw519
I dunno. That lever seems a little too intuitive for a Windows machine.

------
timr
Where's the start button?

------
mynameishere
Immature.

Scatological humor forces us into "DH0".

------
lst
Nobody is perfect. And Microsoft(R)(TM) is _not_ nobody.

------
zetaprime
Yeah , windows is a great big toilet and all thier shit should be flushed.Well
good thing we have Paul Graham around to decide what kind of excrement needs
flushing. Probably some of those unhappy caged idiots that Paul doesn't have
is his lavender smelling claws into. I suppose Paul's toilet flushes pure
roses. Get over yourelf man.

